

Ask HN: Notepods no longer being sold.  Anything we can do? - pm

I was attempting to re-order a set of Notepods, as I run an iOS development company, and to my dismay discovered that Apple had sent them a cease-and-desist letter and consequently were no longer being sold.<p>For the unintiated, Notepods were notepads designed for mocking up iPhone and iPad views.  Front side had a basic iPhone/iPad view, back at grid lines for any notes or measurements you might want to add.  They were beautifully manufactured, extremely useful, and had become indispensable to our business.  Our clients remarked on them time and again, as we could do workflows so much quicker.<p>I've had a brief correspondence with the creator (which is an Australian company; mine is as well, so there's patriotic bias to this request), and while IANAL, I'm wondering how far one can push legal boundaries in this case.<p>To clarify, the issue is not with the name, but the general likeness.  For a product which was designed to mockup iPhone/iPad views, being unlike an iPhone/iPad is not going to be useful to anyone.
======
vitovito
I hadn't heard they were C&D'd, I'll have to ask jbp about that.

Thinkgeek apparently still has some stock of them:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/supplies/db91/>

Also these sticky variants apparently haven't been C&D'd yet: <http://apps-
on.com/>

------
makecheck
It is too bad to hear that they were bullied by the lawyers in that way.

However, a work-around may be; take some snapshots of the iPhone simulator
window, print the parts you want, and then make copies.

